# The Train Room



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

This is the West wall of the train room. There will be a model railroad running around this entire 11ft x 11ft room. The North and South walls will each have a base cabinet 6ft long with doors. The East wall has a model-making workbench (temp one right now) and the trains will run over the top of the bench.

For more of my projects go to
www.peterspirito.com


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Pete, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good Pete! What gauge you going to model in? I am an old model railroader myself. Primarily in N gage. Keep us updated on the progress.

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good Pete.

I remember I saw a show once, where the house was remodeled, the hubby had a small train put in amoung the walls, that run completely through the entire house. I don't think his wife was too thrilled with it. But it was neat to watch the train run through the house.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Pete

I like the real big train,, (green one) do you have that parked in the back yard ?? LOL LOL 

I also like all fishing shots 


=========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job on the cabinets Peter. I'm looking for to seeing pictures of your train set up. As a kid I had a Lionel train set. If I remember correctly they were 027 gauge.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. I model in HO gauge. I had a previous RR under construction in our last house 4 years ago. We moved and because of how I built it there as no way to take it apart. This one is 100% disassemabable. Including all of the case work. Did you look at the Trolley cars on my web site? The article "My Dad The Trolley Man" was written by my late uncle about his dad, who was my Grandfather. Yea, the big green train is so cool. But the back yard is only 100 feet wide and the engine is 78 feet. Its a short ride.


----------

